# Tradesman Exam



## bhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Im getting ready to take my tradesman test and am wondering if anyone might have some review material of sample test that you no longer need. Would like to prepare without spendin a bunch of money on courses or books. Even flash cards are expensive


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

what state are you in? Which test you taking?
Go post an intro before the wolves get you.....do it now....nobody stays more than a couple posts if they don't.


----------



## bhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Im in Texas. . . Intro??? they gonna make fun of me? lol


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

bhunter said:


> Im in Texas. . . Intro??? they gonna make fun of me? lol[/QUO
> 
> Just write something about who you are and what you are doing now....future plans, etc....
> 
> ...


----------



## bhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

K thanks!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is an example..



Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Which part of Texas, it would be money well spent to attend one of Johnny's classes, you are almost guaranteed to pass.


http://www.txplumberprep.com/shop/page/4?shop_param=


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You want your license, but don't want to pay for study materiel? Sounds like a personal problem.....


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Will said:


> You want your license, but don't want to pay for study materiel? Sounds like a personal problem.....



Dude....not everyone has the means to cough up cash on demand when starting out....Chill....that was just rude...seeking advice from those that have been there is not lazy....he's doing what he can rather than giving up.:thumbdown:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Dude....not everyone has the means to cough up cash on demand when starting out....Chill....that was just rude...seeking advice from those that have been there is not lazy....he's doing what he can rather than giving up.:thumbdown:


It would be well worth saving up the money, rather than the wasted expense of going to Austin and not being prepared.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Dude....not everyone has the means to cough up cash on demand when starting out....Chill....that was just rude...seeking advice from those that have been there is not lazy....he's doing what he can rather than giving up.:thumbdown:


Some of us started off a loan. Credit, personal, savings,etc... Trust quite a few of us are and been there. Personal problem indeed, how do you expect this new contractor to afford insurance, materials, incidentals?
It will all fall in place once you hustle for it. Don't expect it to fall on your lap. Good luck.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Some of us started off a loan. Credit, personal, savings,etc... Trust quite a few of us are and been there. Personal problem indeed, how do you expect this new contractor to afford insurance, materials, incidentals?
> It will all fall in place once you hustle for it. Don't expect it to fall on your lap. Good luck.


He is along way from taking his masters, Tradesman is limited to working on residential only. If he has the time in, I wouldn't waste my time on tradesman, prep for journeyman's.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Some of us started off a loan. Credit, personal, savings,etc... Trust quite a few of us are and been there. Personal problem indeed, how do you expect this new contractor to afford insurance, materials, incidentals?
> It will all fall in place once you hustle for it. Don't expect it to fall on your lap. Good luck.



There, see? You CAN be a sweet guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Will said:


> You want your license, but don't want to pay for study materiel? Sounds like a personal problem.....


Yep.....you're gonna have to pay.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Making your way in the grandest of all trades is not easy.

Receiving _*legitimate*_ help to make the grade is not going to be cheap. It will require you to invest time, money, emotion, hard work, and personal relationships.

The more you invest in the relationships, the easier the money and emotion will be. 

Arriving anonymously to a largely anonymous group with your hand out will all but guarantee you get exactly what you pay for (the PZ is free).

It is rare that people who know nothing of you would freely give you the physical tools they used to pass the exams anymore than they would give you their extra pipe wrenches.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> You want your license, but don't want to pay for study materiel? Sounds like a personal problem.....


:yes:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Making your way in the grandest of all trades is not easy.
> 
> Receiving _*legitimate*_ help to make the grade is not going to be cheap. It will require you to invest time, money, emotion, hard work, and personal relationships.
> 
> ...



I have an older customer who gave me his old vintage pipe wrenches as a gift during one visit....handed them off and wished me well....I use one of them almost every day.:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with Rick, just go for your j mans. If you are taking the trademans to avoid getting your GED, I would also recommend getting that.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

2 pages, and it's us talking to each other.


----------



## bhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like Will needs to get a life


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

bhunter said:


> Looks like Will needs to get a life


Oh yeah... that'll get you far!

:no:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

bhunter said:


> Looks like Will needs to get a life



Yeeah.....don't do that. Pretty territorial in here....*putting on welding helmet and leather gloves*...:nuke:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bhunter said:


> Looks like Will needs to get a life


Wrong answer....Strike 2


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

:sleep1:


bhunter said:


> Looks like Will needs to get a life



I've been in your position, I made it work. Go out and earn it, instead of asking for it to be given to you. 

I didn't take the prep course when I took my test for my Texas Journeyman, but I did invest in probably 500 dollars worth in study guides that can be found on Amazon. I also got up at 4 am and studied for a hour or so almost every day before going to work. I also read the Code book like it was the Bible. Change your attitude and learn the Trade and your responsible Master Plumber might invest in you and pay for your prep course.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

bhunter said:


> Looks like Will needs to get a life


 
Really!!!!!!! Will is a license plumber / plumbing contractor and you ARE????


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> 
> I also got up at 4 am and studied for a hour or so almost every day before going to work. I also read the Code book like it was the Bible. .


 

Isn't it funny how 99.9999% of License Plumbers follow these step to a TEE:yes::yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> 
> I've been in your position, I made it work. Go out and earn it, instead of asking for it to be given to you.
> ...


And again I say....:yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bhunter said:


> Looks like Will needs to get a life


 What's the " b " stands for? Bullshoit hunter? With that attitude towards members of this zone, you won't get far.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> I've been in your position, I made it work. Go out and earn it, instead of asking for it to be given to you.
> 
> I didn't take the prep course when I took my test for my Texas Journeyman, but I did invest in probably 500 dollars worth in study guides that can be found on Amazon. I also got up at 4 am and studied for a hour or so almost every day before going to work. I also read the Code book like it was the Bible. Change your attitude and learn the Trade and your responsible Master Plumber might invest in you and pay for your prep course.


This post exemplifies why the OP owes Will a public apology. Even after being insulted directly, he comes back with positive feedback and helpful information.

The above post says a lot about what kind of man Will is, and "looks like Will blah blah blah" says the same amount of the OP... in a completely different spectrum of course...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Isn't it funny how 99.9999% of License Plumbers follow these step to a TEE:yes::yes:


 Well, I admit, I do my study while on the potty, lose something while gaining something....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We might as well close this thread, he won't be back. If he is man enough he can start over.


----------

